# Homemade shot mirror £13.75



## KingoftheHeath

Absolutely delighted with my DIY shot mirror. Rotates 360 degrees, completely stable,perfect size and looks good. Small enough that it fits on drip tray at same time as scales.

The mirror was £1.75 from Hema. The rotating bit is a car phone holder for £11.

Seriously impressed with the quality of the phone holder thing, very smooth action and a surprising heft to it. The bottom has a rubber ring which gives added grip.






























Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudlark13

That looks great, love the ingenuity of it!  hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea!


----------



## Deidre

?

@KingoftheHeath Is it free standing on the drip tray, or is the base held by a magnet? (I have a very similar set up, but use an articulating mechanic's mirror with magnets; I like the idea of no magnets though!?)


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Deidre said:


> Lovely! Is it free standing on the drip tray, or is it held by a magnet?


Through pure luck it turns out the base is magnetic! I'm using it upside down because the sticky side I've stuck the mirror to is actually supposed to stick to the car dashboard and the the wider bit is a nice big magnetic plate for the phone to attach to (you stick a magnet to the back of your phone too). Is didn't plan to do this, but quicky saw it would work after taking it out of the packaging.

I think it would be very stable even if your machine isn't magnetic because the base is very wide and has the grippy rubber bottom.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1

Never heard of Hema. Could you link to it please?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Mirror - the link is to a square one, round one doesn't seem to be available online https://www.hema.com/en-gb/beauty-cosmetics/make-up/make-up-accessories/mirrors/pocket-mirror-11821031.html

If there's interest I could buy the round ones in store and post them out.

Car holder thing (actually £11.99)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00T0I54Q8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Jd3jEbX7TPYX2

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

KingoftheHeath said:


> Through pure luck it turns out the base is magnetic! I'm using it upside down because the sticky side I've stuck the mirror to is actually supposed to stick to the car dashboard and the the wider bit is a nice big magnetic plate for the phone to attach to (you stick a magnet to the back of your phone too). Is didn't plan to do this, but quicky saw it would work after taking it out of the packaging.
> 
> I think it would be very stable even if your machine isn't magnetic because the base is very wide and has the grippy rubber bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the details. I am currently securing my shot mirror with magnets-one small magnet below the drip tray grabs the mirror's magnetic base above the drip tray-but in a perfect setup, I'd much prefer to have it freestanding (as in the one you have), and not using any magnets to attach it to the drip tray. But only if it was quite secure & would stay put, not tip over or move unexpectedly. It would be handy to shift positions without the bother of my magnets! If that base has enough weight to hold it steady, it just might do the trick?


----------



## catpuccino

Very neat both of you. @Deidre where did your mirror come from?


----------



## Deidre

@catpuccino I don't recall where we got the articulating mirror, it was so long ago. But it is a mechanic's style mirror (used to look into areas that are hard to access), so I suspect they are still to be found at a hardware or handyman's store. It has an adjustable arm with a magnetic base, presumably to stick to car parts underneath the hood or floor of the car. (Maybe even amazon has these now... I'll take a look in a minute.) I had it kicking around the house for years, as I did the super strong mini-magnet grabbing it from under my drip tray. So, all parts entirely free?!

My drip tray is not magnetic, so that is the reason had to secure the mirror arm with a second magnet under the tray.

Edit: I took a quick look online, but did not find a retailer for my specific model. The correct name for these tools is, apparently, an "inspection mirror" &/or "telescopic mirror", but I don't know where to buy this one, sorry to say; it does articulate & extend & collapse, to capture almost any viewing angle:


----------



## Deidre

@KingoftheHeath Oh oh, upgrade-itis strikes again! ? I just ordered the base part! If it can hold steady on my unit without a magnet, I'm going to upgrade to your version. It's very Lyn Weber!☺


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Deidre said:


> @KingoftheHeath Oh oh, upgrade-itis strikes again!  I just ordered the base part! If it can hold steady on my unit without a magnet, I'm going to upgrade to your version. It's very Lyn Weber!


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the quality of that little base part.

I guess for some £14 is a lot for a mirror, but it's the cheapest way I've seen of getting something which doesn't detract from the aesthetic of an expensive machine.

Do you need the mirror to go with it? I go past Hema everyday and can put one in the post for you.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

That is a lovely offer, thank you! I will try the base first with a cosmetic "purse" type mirror I have; if that doesn't do the trick, I will take you up on your kind offer.?


----------



## catpuccino

It's quite a smart little mirror, @KingoftheHeath would you mind if I took you up on that offer for cost + p&p + tip? There isn't a Hema anywhere near me.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

@catpuccino yes, I might just buy all their stock 

I'm predicting some odd looks from the staff cos I'll have been in there everyday this week buying tiny mirrors - there were a couple of prototypes before this one!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## adam85

May or may not work, depending on the size of the mirror.... but I bought one of these for the car a few weeks back (£5.99)

Amazon Phone Holder

Might be a cheaper option to hold a mirror? ?‍♂









Wowzer, that image I chose is big ?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Hema had four in stock (cashier did remark that I'd bought the same thing the day before, leaving me v.embarrassed - how do you explain the concept of a naked PF shot mirror to the unitiated?)

I'll start by reserving them for those who have expressed interest in this thread:@catpuccino @Deidre @Rob1 @Mudlark13

PM to confirm.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Got two of the mirrors left if anyone is interested, just shout.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Les996

KingoftheHeath said:


> Hema had four in stock (cashier did remark that I'd bought the same thing the day before, leaving me v.embarrassed - how do you explain the concept of a naked PF shot mirror to the unitiated?)
> 
> I'll start by reserving them for those who have expressed interest in this thread:@catpuccino @Deidre @Rob1 @Mudlark13
> 
> PM to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 What a great idea @KingoftheHeath ...if there is one available then I would love to take you up on the offer..but understand if i'm a bit late on this 

Regards

Les


----------



## Les996

KingoftheHeath said:


> Got two of the mirrors left if anyone is interested, just shout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 SHOUT ?


----------



## ThePeginator

KingoftheHeath said:


> Got two of the mirrors left if anyone is interested, just shout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Are they magnifying ones, or convex? Or is it just that they're aesthetically not crap to look at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

ThePeginator said:


> Are they magnifying ones, or convex? Or is it just that they're aesthetically not crap to look at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing special, just as you say - not crap to look at.

Ideally I'd use a magnifying + convex one, but haven't found such a thing yet

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Les996 said:


> SHOUT


PM me your address. Asking price is £3

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

KingoftheHeath said:


> Got two of the mirrors left if anyone is interested, just shout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sold out now

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Got mine ta, no stand yet but the V let's me rest it at more it less the right angle anyway.


----------



## Rob1

Can anyone please supply the diameter of the mirror?


----------



## ThePeginator

catpuccino said:


> Got mine ta, no stand yet but the V let's me rest it at more it less the right angle anyway.
> 
> <img alt="20200124_132418.thumb.jpg.92114f057284fb53db2184180c4c2255.jpg" data-fileid="35650" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/20200124_132418.thumb.jpg.92114f057284fb53db2184180c4c2255.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372651323989

I just bought one of these and it came today, seems to be very very similar to the branded version. Feels reliably heavy and the magnet feels pretty strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

ThePeginator said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372651323989
> 
> I just bought one of these and it came today, seems to be very very similar to the branded version. Feels reliably heavy and the magnet feels pretty strong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good spot. That brings the price down to £4, bargain.

I just got one of the eBay ones to use when I want to watch something on the train.

Edit - on my phone that is, not using the mirror 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

ThePeginator said:


> Are they magnifying ones, or convex? Or is it just that they're aesthetically not crap to look at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, I tried a 10x magnification mirror but it was too strong. I think 5x or less would be ok, but can't find that as an option.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator

KingoftheHeath said:


> By the way, I tried a 10x magnification mirror but it was too strong. I think 5x or less would be ok, but can't find that as an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Worth knowing, I did nearly order a magnifying one but wondered exactly that. Will see how the hema looks and go from there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

ThePeginator said:


> Worth knowing, I did nearly order a magnifying one but wondered exactly that. Will see how the hema looks and go from there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just ordered a 5x off eBay. I'll charge the expense back to Coffee Forums under R&D. Will report back.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@KingoftheHeath Pretty nifty idea! I might try something similar to use with my lever machine.

Weirdly I think having to check the pour on my pump machine has actually helped my hip flexibility a bit due to all the squatting down to look underneath the group on a regular basis! ?


----------



## MildredM

Please will someone go for Hat-Man!! I would but 2 mirrors would be plain greedy ?


----------



## Planter

KingoftheHeath said:


> I've just ordered a 5x off eBay. I'll charge the expense back to Coffee Forums under R&D. Will report back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


As and when you have more of these mirrors I would love to have one please. If possible. Cheers.

@KingoftheHeath


----------



## Cooffe

@KingoftheHeath if you have any spare when you've fulfilled requirements can I pop around and buy one off you please? ?


----------



## Deidre

KingoftheHeath said:


> By the way, I tried a 10x magnification mirror but it was too strong. I think 5x or less would be ok, but can't find that as an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 I have a cosmetic/purse magnifying mirror (85mm diameter)....can't remember if it is 5x or 10x ...there is no marking to tell me. Regardless, the magnification is great if I have space to get the right position & angle; however what causes havoc is for me is when using a weigh scale under under a cappuccino cup, where the cup is fairly close to the screen; I then have to reposition the mirror for a good viewing angle, and then the viewing is blurry or poor.?‍♀? I suspect a smaller diameter mirror would be an improvement, if magnification feature is important.?‍♀?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Deidre said:


> I have a cosmetic/purse magnetic mirror (85mm diameter)....can't remember if it is 5x or 10x ...there is no marking to tell me. Regardless, the magnification is great if I have space to get the right position & angle; however what causes havoc is for me is when using a weigh scale under under a cappuccino cup, where the cup is fairly close to the screen; I then have to reposition the mirror for a good viewing angle, and then the viewing is blurry or poor. I suspect a smaller diameter mirror would be an improvement, if magnification feature is important.


Yes, I did a flat white this morning and the cup was ever so slightly in the way, which may become more of an issue of using a magnified mirror. I'll find out when my eBay order arrives next week.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

KingoftheHeath said:


> Yes, I did a flat white this morning and the cup was ever so slightly in the way, which may become more of an issue of using a magnified mirror. I'll find out when my eBay order arrives next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Pretty soon I am going to need one of those expensive mirrors dentists & dental hygienists use, the ones they hold on an arm for a clear view inside your mouth, and maybe a pair of those special eyeglasses my dentist uses... precision magnifying bifocals!????


----------



## ThePeginator

Surely the next logical step is one of those tiny gooseneck inspection cameras plugged into a 65" flat screen on the wall? No self respective home barista would be without that surely?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

ThePeginator said:


> Surely the next logical step is one of those tiny gooseneck inspection cameras plugged into a 65" flat screen on the wall? No self respective home barista would be without that surely?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now you're talking ?


----------



## Agentb

My toolbox has one of these Inspection Mirror . 

It has been used in many places, including the kitchen. Has a couple of LEDs and useful for many things including watching coffee pours- 3 pound is not a big expense but it's not magnifying. As mentioned with a decent sized cup on scales there's not a lot of room to get a mirror in place. I think i like the look of the round ones on the drip tray (if you have the tray space).

Of course the inspection camera is the future - with HD thermal imaging option of course..?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Agentb said:


> My toolbox has one of these Inspection Mirror .
> It has been used in many places, including the kitchen. Has a couple of LEDs and useful for many things including watching coffee pours- 3 pound is not a big expense but it's not magnifying. As mentioned with a decent sized cup on scales there's not a lot of room to get a mirror in place. I think i like the look of the round ones on the drip tray (if you have the tray space).
> Of course the inspection camera is the future - with HD thermal imaging option of course..


I was just about to post this "I think some infrared technology would probably be needed too", you beat me to it.

Thermal imaging is definitely standing between me and a lifetime of endless god shots.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

I WANT THERMAL IMAGING NOW *stomp* ?


----------



## ajohn

Snake camera and a mobile phone might work out but the distance snake cameras will work at varies. I did a video with a webcam once but have wondered about something easier to mount.

I'll try a cheaper all amazon mirror set up and post if it works out.

 I've been bending and looking recently.

John

-


----------



## ThePeginator

Just about enough room on a classic drip tray if your scales are small! Because of the lack of height the size/zoom is about bang on.

I reversed the phone mount so the magnet sticks to the drip tray for easy removal and the mirror is stuck to the sticky pad on the base.

*apologies for crap photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Forinor

That's brilliant, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ajohn

This one costed £5.61

 The parts









Teddy Bear with a top hat - probably a terrible mobile phone holder as it has to be stuck down plus a circa 60mm dia ladies make up thingy. Some one bought one to make distress signals with when out walking. It is pretty robust.

Result









One of the mirrors magnifies a bit so will stick with that. I did have a watch link extraction pin thingy to knock the pin out of the pivot to split the mirrors. The magnet in the top hat holds the mirror and the so called stainless steel has a plastic pad in the base so unlikely to scratch the drip tray. The top hat is held onto the sphere with the same magnet.

 John

-


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Cooffe said:


> @KingoftheHeath if you have any spare when you've fulfilled requirements can I pop around and buy one off you please?


We'll have to set something up. Not sure if I'm going to get any more mirrors, waiting for a 5x to arrive from eBay which I'm hoping will be the Goldilocks of shot mirrors.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic

ThePeginator said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372651323989
> 
> I just bought one of these and it came today, seems to be very very similar to the branded version. Feels reliably heavy and the magnet feels pretty strong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great, and free delivery, even better ?


----------



## Rob1

I see your £5.61 ajohn and I raise you....lower you....whatever. I sense a competition starting.

ebay is my friend.

60mm acrylic mirror for 99p! You can even get different sizes. (Link)

Smallest mount I could find £2.75 in a range of colours. Link.

£3.74 total.

Can be done even cheaper if you're willing to wait on a shipment from China.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

So, I've tried a fair few bits and pieces in the quest for a perfect shot mirror and below is a summary of my findings. I should make clear that I'm a horrible perfectionist so once I got this idea in my head I had to test all options until I was satisfied I had it just so - I in no way consider the lengths I've gone to to be normal/acceptable ? Also, it could very reasonably be argued that all this fuss over a mirror doesn't make much difference to the taste in the cup. I have found, however, that the magnifying mirror gives better feedback on evenness of flow and is helpful when using the paddle on my Bianca, especially for the super slow shots.

Phone holder: The one of amazon I am using is top notch, per my original post. So much so that I immediately bought a second one to use in my car. I then bought the cheap ebay one to use as phone stand when out and about - mainly for use on the train. The build quality is far inferior to the more expensive version I got off amazon, there is a top and bottom part which disconnect, often by accident. The magnet is also much weaker and separates from the main body, again, often by accident. Having said that, I imagine it is more than adequate to do the job of holding a shot mirror and so is a good buy for that purpose - though imo it doesn't look quite as good. Definitely don't buy the cheap ebay one as a car phone holder, it's not fit for that purpose.

Mirror: Any non-magnifying mirror will do the job. I tried a square one and can confirm that circular is more functional and looks better. In terms of magnifying mirrors; x10 is too strong. x5 is good, big improvement on standard in that you can see the flow much clearer and so is a more useful tool to judge whether puck prep . The only x5 I could find is a fair bit bigger than ideal - see photos. It's so big that I think it starts to look ugly compared to the smaller size and so I pack it away after every use, which for some might be too much of a faff. Note that my camera doesn't seem to have picked up the magnification - I'm sure science has the answer. I'd say the basket appears 2 or 3 times bigger on the x5 mirror versus non-magnifying (don't know how a x5 mirror results in an x2 image, I think science and maths would give the answer). Finally, with the bigger mirror the basket is still mostly visible even when using a larger cup, e.g. flat white size, whereas the basket was mostly obscured with the smaller mirror. I don't have exact diameters to hand.

Light: I experimented with attaching the mirror to an LED light. This doesn't work because I ended up getting blinded - especially as I was using the LED light in place of putting the main kitchen light on when still bleary eyes in the morning; so I was in a dark room staring directly into a ring of bright LEDs. Instead, I clipped the LED light onto the arm of the steam wand and it works wander-fully (do you see what I did there?). See photo - I put the light away after each use.


----------



## Rob1

I almost can't believe you tested all options. That is serious dedication to something I've been thinking of putting together for probably over a year and just couldn't find the will power to even shop for the stuff. I'm glad I did though now. Did you buy the same crappy cheap ebay special as me? It's more than adequate for the job but yes I imagine if I got it for the phone I'd not be too happy with it. The thing I like about it is it's so smll and you can get it in silver to match the drip tray, or black to match the portafilter handle and tap knobs if you've got the standard cheap bakelite stuff.

Also just realised @ThePeginator earlier linked to the exact same stand I bought!

Now I'm thinking about magnification though....


----------



## Italian BDSM

Nice


----------



## ratty

Rob1 said:


> I see your £5.61 ajohn and I raise you....lower you....whatever. I sense a competition starting.
> 
> ebay is my friend.
> 
> 60mm acrylic mirror for 99p! You can even get different sizes. (Link)
> 
> Smallest mount I could find £2.75 in a range of colours. Link.
> 
> £3.74 total.
> 
> Can be done even cheaper if you're willing to wait on a shipment from China.


 Thanks for the mirrors link, just ordered a 60mm dia for as yousay, only 99p!

No problem if I don't like it at that price


----------



## ajohn

Rob1 said:


> I see your £5.61 ajohn and I raise you....lower you....whatever. I sense a competition starting.
> 
> ebay is my friend.
> 
> 60mm acrylic mirror for 99p! You can even get different sizes. (Link)
> 
> Smallest mount I could find £2.75 in a range of colours. Link.
> 
> £3.74 total.
> 
> Can be done even cheaper if you're willing to wait on a shipment from China.


 Nahhh - mines all stainless and has a cute teddy bear that can hardly be seen. 

John

-


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Magnification is the way forward!


----------



## Deidre

KingoftheHeath said:


> Magnification is the way forward!


 ....and, to that, I'd add a mini light on the drip tray, facing the mirror.?


----------



## Wachuko

Great thread.

Figured I would recycle a Rizoma motorcycle mirror that I had laying around... no more contortionist moves to see the shot... I still need to make a mount/base for it but think that I have one of those magnetic mirror mounts somewhere.

Will post another photo when done.


----------



## Deidre

I have been happily using my inexpensive mechanic's mirror for viewing bottomless portafilter shots. It isn't the prettiest mirror, but does the job. However, it is now showing the weakness of economizing😉: the glue spots between the mirror glass and the metal backing are showing through on the face of the mirror. I suppose it is from the heat & steam exposure (it sits in between the steam arm & the very hot front panel of the Londinium) It may get worse or stay the same, time will tell...

I'm guessing the mortorcycle mirror in @Wachuko's post would be a far better quality, and avoid my pitfall.☺


----------



## GameOverRob

KingoftheHeath said:


> Absolutely delighted with my DIY shot mirror. Rotates 360 degrees, completely stable,perfect size and looks good. Small enough that it fits on drip tray at same time as scales.
> 
> The mirror was £1.75 from Hema. The rotating bit is a car phone holder for £11.
> 
> Seriously impressed with the quality of the phone holder thing, very smooth action and a surprising heft to it. The bottom has a rubber ring which gives added grip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Great idea, looking to buy/build one myself to go with my Bianca which arrived today to pair with my Niche Zero which arrived yesterday.

I've come across this link on amazon which seems to fit the bill based on feedback in the thread, but without any of the required leg work. This already has a stand, 5x magnifying mirror that is a 7.5cm diameter.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruiqas-Magnifying-Adjustable-Double-Sided-15-5x8-6cm/dp/B08JG94P3


----------



## Rincewind

@GameOverRob Hi Rob, welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun...it would be nice if you could post some pictures of your new machine and grinder in the "*Show Off Your Setup*" section of the forum, under a seperate post from this one...plenty on here would like to see them 😎


----------



## Waitforme

@GameOverRob, I echo Rumplestiltskin's welcome to the forum.

And also his request for pics and your thoughts on the Bianca 👍


----------



## GameOverRob

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @GameOverRob Hi Rob, welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun...it would be nice if you could post some pictures of your new machine and grinder in the "*Show Off Your Setup*" section of the forum, under a seperate post from this one...plenty on here would like to see them 😎





Waitforme said:


> @GameOverRob, I echo Rumplestiltskin's welcome to the forum.
> 
> And also his request for pics and your thoughts on the Bianca 👍


 Thanks guys, i'll try to take some good daylight shots tomorrow and i'll make a thread.

Quick question as i'm new to the forums, and apologies for taking this off-topic... but how do you add stuff to your profile on here? I can't for the life of me find any options in the settings.


----------



## Rincewind

GameOverRob said:


> ...but how do you add stuff to your profile on here? I can't for the life of me find any options in the settings...


 What are you using to view/write on here....i.e. mobile+tapatalk, tablet+tapatalk, PC or other ? as i think the layout/arrangement of buttons/other "may" be different to each specific version (i could be wrong).


----------



## GameOverRob

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> What are you using to view/write on here....i.e. mobile+tapatalk, tablet+tapatalk, PC or other ? as i think the layout/arrangement of buttons/other "may" be different to each specific version (i could be wrong).


 Macbook.


----------



## Rincewind

Same...give me a minute and i'll get back to you.


----------



## Rincewind

There's 2 lots.

There is a tiny little "triangle" to the right hand side of your name...click that


----------



## Rincewind

that opens this :-


----------



## Rincewind

et voila...there is your settings.

.....but.....wait for it....


----------



## Rincewind

there is also :- this...ABOUT ME....where you can add stuff (dialogue, picture of yourself (your choice) or other things) that you may think will be of interest or beneficial to other members/readers :-


----------



## Rincewind

some of the "options" shown above may NOT be available to you....it depends upon your subscription (not compulsory to use forum) level...i may be wrong though as i can't remember what was available before.

Hope this helps 😋


----------



## GameOverRob

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> there is also :- this...ABOUT ME....where you can add stuff (dialogue, picture of yourself (your choice) or other things that you may think will be of interest or beneficial to other members/readers :-
> 
> View attachment 51597


 Yeah I don't have any of those options, wonder if it gets added after a certain amount of posts.


----------



## Rincewind

P.S. my apologies, i forgot to mention....if you want to add a "banner" then you have to click "cover photo" (upper right) and to add an "avatar" (aka profile picture) piccie then click the "G" circle with your name in it 👌


----------



## Rincewind

@GameOverRob reply to this post....say anything lol...it may be the 5 post rule


----------



## GameOverRob

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @GameOverRob reply to this post....say anything lol...it may be the 5 post rule


 Sorry dude, distracted right now watching a movie, five posts was the key though!


----------



## Rincewind

Excellent....i thought that may be the case....enjoy your movie opcorn:


----------



## Rincewind

I see you've sussed it 😎....well done.


----------



## cuprajake

Decided to make one of these too, so cheers for the links


----------



## cuprajake

So my mirrors came today. Ermmm








Cant see a bloody thing.

Does anyone have a link to a mirror please


----------



## Marocchino

Cuprajake said:


> Does anyone have a link to a mirror please


 I persevered with this; Silverline 823543 Pick-Up Tool 3-in-1, 800 mm from Amazon - about £5 it really works -

made this out of it;









Then I decided to pay the man and haven't regretted it for a moment - it's arguably a design classic; Weber workshops









downside is that its about twenty times the cost - but it's a joy to use.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## cuprajake

I shall have a look thanks


----------



## ajohn

Mine is still going strong and has been cleaned a number of times. Easy to adjust as well as the teddy bear top hat sits on a sphere.


----------



## 27852

I just ordered my raw materials, thanks all who provided links!


----------



## 27852

Kjk said:


> I just ordered my raw materials, thanks all who provided links!


 Got all my pieces and this is the result - pretty happy

Magnetic phone holder - £4.39

Acrylic mirror (60mm) - £0.99

all in £5.38! Bargain!


----------



## Holonomic

Never even thought of using a mirror... this shall save my knees!


----------



## Mr Jackpots

GameOverRob said:


> Sorry dude, distracted right now watching a movie, five posts was the key though!


 This was more helpful than the actual Avatar thread. 😁


----------



## Scwheeler

Pretty happy so far with this mirror from Flair Espresso (purchased from Doppio Coffee)

£15 and has an LED light 👍👍


----------



## Rob1

Impressive, if not slightly excessive!


----------



## Sharkie

Nice to add some bling


----------

